# القلق وكيفية مواجهته



## tamav maria (13 أبريل 2011)

*القلق هو شعور داخلي بالخوف والتوتر وهو رد فعل انفعالي لموقف غامض أو لخطر غير معروف مصدره، وذلك حينما يواجه الشخص تهديداً لاستقراره النفسي.
والقلق جزء منه مكتسب وذلك عن طريق التربية. فالأم التي تعاني من القلق غالباً ما تنقل لأطفالها الشعور بالقلق، فرياح القلق تنتقل بفعل التربية والتقليد كما أن الظروف الاجتماعية المملوءة بالضغوط النفسية تلعب دوراً كبيراً في تعميق الشعور بالقلق.
هل القلق ظاهرة صحية؟
يعتبر القلق ظاهرة عامة وصحية ففي أحيان كثيرة، يدل على مشاعر الحب، كالأم التي تنتظر بقلق رجوع ابنها حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل. كما أن القلق يدل في أحيان أخرى على سرعة التفكير وحسن التصرف كقائد السيارة الذي يشعر بالقلق والتوتر حينما يواجه اضطرابات في الطريق فيعمل على تفادي الخطر، كما يدل القلق على الوعي والإدراك وذلك مثل الطفل الذي يميز بين أمه والشخص الغريب فهو ينزعج حينما يتواجد مع شخص غريب.
الفرق بين القلق والخوف
إن مشاعر القلق والخوف واحدة وهي التوتر والاضطراب إلا أن الخوف هو رد فعل لخطر معروف، كالخوف من المرض أو الفشل فى وظيفة أو الرسوب في الامتحان أما القلق فهو رد فعل لخطر غامض متوهم وغير معروف مصدره.
والقلق ينقسم إلى
قلق موضوعي: وهو ينشأ عن أسباب خارجية مثل امتحان أو ارتباط أو سفر.
قلق مرضي: وهو نابع من الذات وليس له أي أسباب خارجية.
أنواع القلق:
1. القلق العام: وهو اضطراب عام يصيب الشخص عندما يتعامل مع ظروف الحياة المختلفة ويتمركز هذا القلق في الخوف من الأمور المادية أو الخوف من المستقبل أو الوقوع في مرض أو الحوادث وهو يشبه القلق العادي الذي يصيب أغلب الناس ولكنه يختلف من حيث شدته واستمراريته، ولذلك فأغلب الأفراد الذين يصابون بهذا النوع لا يطلبون العلاج النفسي.
2. القلق الحاد: ويصاب به الشخص بعد وقوع ضغوط أو صدمات نفسية لها طابع حاد كتعرض الشخص للحوادث أو الكوارث أو وفاة شخص عزيز لديه. وقد ينشأ أيضاً من خبرات طفولة سيئة كالتعرض للضرب المبرح أو العدوان الجنسي. وهذا النوع من القلق يظهر بعد وقوع الحدث بشهور قليلة وقد يستمر مدة زمنية طويلة قد تصل إلى سنوات متعددة. والأفراد الذين يتعرضون لمثل هذه الضغوط تظهر عليهم بعض الأعراض، فقد يعانون من الأرق والكوابيس المزعجة وفي أحيان أخرى يصابون بعدم الإحساس في الأطراف أو التنميل، وهم غالباً ما يبتعدون عن كل مؤثر يذكرهم بالحادثة، فالفتاة التي تعرضت للعدوان الجنسي في الطفولة قد تصاب بالقلق الحاد عندما تتعرض لأي ملاطفة أو مجاملة من أي شخص أو حينما يتقدم إليها شاب لخطبتها.
3. الوساوس القهرية: وهي أفكار غير مقبولة أو صور ذهنية تتردد بشكل ملح على الذهن، ويحاول المريض رفضها. هذه الأفكار تجبره على الإتيان بسلوكيات غير معقولة، وإذا لم يقم بهذا السلوك يصاب بقلق شديد، وذلك مثل الشخص الذي يقوم بغسل يديه مرات متعددة قد تزيد على 50 مرة في اليوم معتقداً أن يديه غير نظيفة أو الذي يحاول التأكد من غلق أبواب ونوافذ الشقة قبل ذهابه إلى النوم مرات كثيرة.
4. الفوبيا: وهي مخاوف شديدة تجعل الشخص يتجنب أو يتحاشى المواقف التي تسبب له القلق، كالشخص المصاب بفوبيا الأماكن المغلقة، يتحاشى ركوب المصعد ويفضل طلوع السلم حتى وإن اقتضى الأمر أن يصعد 30 طابقاً على قدميه، أو الشخص الذي لديه فوبيا الطيران، قد يتحاشى الالتحاق بوظيفة مهمة يكون من مقتضياتها السفر بالطائرة وذلك لتجنب مشاعر القلق، وهكذا نجد أن الفوبيا تعيق الشخص عن أن يعيش حياته الطبيعية. وللفوبيا أنواع كثيرة منها فوبيا الأماكن المرتفعة، فوبيا الحيوانات، فوبيا البحر، فوبيا الدم، وفوبيا الحشرات. ومن أهم أنواع الفوبيا الفوبيا الاجتماعية، والتي تجعل المريض يتحاشى المواقف الاجتماعية كالأكل أو التحدث أمام الآخرين، لذلك فهو يتجنب التواجد في الحفلات أو المناسبات التي تضم مجتمعاً كبيراً.
5. نوبات الفزع: وهي حالة مؤقتة تصيب الشخص الواقع تحت تأثيرها. وهي في الأغلب مرتبطة بالتواجد في الأماكن المزدحمة مثل السينما أو المسرح أو الأسواق التجارية أو المواصلات العامة. وفي هذه النوبات تظهر بعض الأعراض الجسيمة التي قد تتراوح بين دقائق إلى ساعات قليلة وذلك مثل ضيق التنفس ودوخة وشعور بالقيء وسرعة ضربات القلب وتصبب العرق، وفي أحيان أخرى يصاب المريض بالتخشب في الجسم وقد يشعر بعدها بأنه في طريقه إلى الموت. إن هذا النوع من القلق منتشر بين البالغين فهم يمثلون من 50: 80% من حالات الفزع، وتعيق نوبات الفزع الشخص عن مزاولة حياته الطبيعية، وفي الحالات الشديدة قد تؤدي به إلى عدم قدرته على مغادرة المنزل.
6. القلق الكياني وهو مرتبط بمرحلتين من المراحل العمرية:
المرحلة الأولى: وهي في سن المراهقة من 18: 25 عاماً، وفيها يشعر المراهق بفقدانه لهويته واغترابه عن ذاته ودائماً ما يسأل نفسه أنا مين؟ وعاوز إيه
أما المرحلة الثانية: وهي من سن 45: 65 عاماً، وفيها يعترى الشخص القلق حينما يشعر بعدم الرضا عما قام به طوال حياته وأنه لم يتبق من العمر ما يمكنه من تحقيق ذاته.
7. القلق الثانوي: وهذا النوع نابع من عرض أساسي كالشعور بالوحدة أو العجز أو الترك أو الحزن، حيث أن هذه المشاعر يصاحبها قلق.
آثار القلق:
لاشك أن القلق له آثار سلبية على الجوانب المتعددة للشخصية:
من الناحية الجسمية: فهو يحدث اختلالاً في الجهاز العصبي اللإرادي، كزيادة كمية الدم والأكسجين، وازدياد سرعة ضربات القلب وضيق في التنفس، وقد يحدث طنيناً في الأذن أو زيغاً في العين، أو زيادة نسبة السكر في الدم، هذا بخلاف تأثيره على الجهاز الهضمي فيحدث اضطراباً عصبياً في القولون أو قرحة في المعدة، أو قد يؤدي إلى الحساسية صدرية أو جلدية، وفي بعض الحالات يؤثر على جهاز المناعة فيصاب الشخص ببعض الأمراض السرطانية.
ومن الناحية النفسية: فهو يؤثر على قدرة الشخص على التركيز، كما يصيب الشخص بالأرق والأحلام المزعجة، وقد يفقد الشخص شعوره بالأمان والاستقرار النفسي.
ومن الناحية الروحية: فإما أن يدفع القلق الشخص إلى التوبة والرجوع إلى الله، أو الابتعاد عن الله بسبب مشاعر الإحباط والفشل.
أسباب القلق:
اختلفت مدارس علم النفس في تفسير أسباب القلق، فالبعض اعتبر أن الأسباب البيولوجية لها دور كبير في ظهور القلق كسوء التغذية والأنيميا والإرهاق الشديد والريجيم القاسي، كما أن بعض الأمراض المزمنة كالروماتيزم أو السرطان لها دور في إحداث مشاعر القلق، أما البعض الآخر فاعتبر أن القلق نتيجة العامل الوراثي، إذ أن الجينات تنتقل بفعل عامل الوراثة محملة برياح القلق، وهذا ما يفسر لنا وجود عائلات بأكملها تعاني من القلق. بينما آخرون اعتبروا أن وراء ظهور ملامح القلق أسباب تربوية كتفكك الأسرة أو الأساليب التربوية الخاطئة مثل القسوة أو الضرب المبرح والحرمان العاطفي، كما أن خبرات الطفولة المليئة بالمآسي والصدمات وراء مشاعر القلق الشديد، هذا بالإضافة لأن هناك أسباباً أخرى متعددة، منها:
1. الشعور بالخوف: إن مشاعر الخوف تؤدي إلى القلق الشديد وذلك مثل الخوف أو الرفض الاجتماعي أو فقدان تقدير الذات. إذ أن كل شخص حريص على أن يكون ناجحاً محبوباً وأن ينال احترام وتقدير الآخرين، وإذا افقتد لكل هذه المعاني شعر بالخوف الشديد الذي يقود إلى القلق.
2. الشعور بالذنب: إن مشاعر الذنب شائعة بين المؤمنين السطحيين الذين يعتبرون أن الحياة الروحية هي ضرب من الأوامر والنواهي والتي من الصعب تنفيذها، فإذا ما وقع الشخص في الخطية شعر بالفشل والإحباط لأنه يعتبر أن الحياة مع المسيح هى أن يكون معصوماً من الخطأ وبذلك فهو يلغي عمل النعمة ويرفض غالباً غفران الله، وبالتالي لا يغفر لنفسه مما يدعه يقع تحت وطأة الشعور بالذنب الذي يقوده إلى القلق الشديد.
3. الصراعات النفسية: ينشأ القلق من الصراعات التي يعيشها الشخص والتى لا يجد لها حلاً، فالأب الذي لا يستطيع أن يفي باحتياجات أسرته لعدم توافر الإمكانيات المادية، أو الشاب الذي يريد الارتباط بخطيبته وتعوقه إمكانياته المادية عن تنفيذ متطلبات الزواج، إن مثل هذه الصراعات التي لا تجد حلاً قد تقود إلى الشعور بالعجز والإحباط الذى يقود بالتالي إلى القلق الشديد.
كيف تواجه القلق:
• في البداية لابد من اللجوء إلى الله منبع الراحة والتعزية، فهو مصدر الحياة والذي يعطي معنى وقيمه للوجود. إن الانفصال عنه هو انفصال عن معنى الحياة وقيمتها.
• ثق في خطة الله أنها تعمل لخيرنا: "كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير". إنها خطة شاملة وكاملة إذ أن الله خلق الأحداث وكل الأحداث بما تحمل من خير وشر تؤول لخيرنا وقد يستخدم الله الأحداث المؤلمة لخيرنا إذ أن قصده لا يتحقق إلا من خلال الألم.
• ثق في وعود الله وتمسك بها.. وعوده بالحماية والنصرة والأمان: "لا تخف تشدد وتشجع".
• ادخل في حوار وشركة مع الله، تحدث إليه في صلاة محددة، اطرح كل مخاوفك أمامه على المذبح حتى تتمتع بنصرة القيامة.
• اقبل نفسك. إن الأساس المحوري للصراعات النفسية هو رفض النفس. اقبل محدوديتك وانظر إلى مركزك في الله. أنت محبوب جداً ومتفرد ومتميز.
• واجه صراعاتك، لا تهرب منها. وانتصر عليها، ولا تدع القلق يفقدك رؤيتك ويفقدك خطة الله لك. خذ قراراً واحسم صراعاتك وانزع كل تردد ينتابك.
• حول الفشل إلى نجاح فالنجاح معناه تحويل الضعف إلى قوة والفشل إلى نجاح، فهناك أفراد استطاعت أن تحول ضعفها إلى قوة، فالموسيقار بيتهوفن قدم أعظم سيمفونية عرفها تاريخ الفن وهي السيمفونية التاسعة حينما كان أصم.
• حول أفكارك السلبية إلى أفكار إيجابية واملأ ذهنك بها. إن هذه الأفكار تبدد مشاعر القلق التي تنتابك وتزيد ثقتك في إمكانياتك. وردد مع الرسول بولس أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني.
• اخرج عن دائرة ذاتك واعبر إلى الآخرين وامتلئ بمحبة الله حتى تنقل هذه المحبة للآخرين، وامنح الآخرين كلمات تشجيع أو ابتسامة لتسعدهم. تفاعل معهم وسيشبع الله قلبك بالفرح.
منقول من موقع الزواج بقلم د. فيولا موريس*


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

*فى قلق مش بيخلى الواحد ينااااااااااام

ثانكس نيتا
*​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أبريل 2011)




----------

